
Why so many Python web frameworks?(2006) - kercker
https://bitworking.org/news/Why_so_many_Python_web_frameworks
======
mrits
This is why I think it's funny to talk about the "language of the future".
Even if there was an objectively proven best language, half us would still
deny it and choose something else. We seem to be addicted to not only creating
but learning new ways to create -- even if it is a step backwards.

